# EEPROM 24C08 ansteuerung Assembler



## TKK5627 (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo

ich habe ein großes Problem und zwar hab ich an mein Microcontroller (Atmel AT89C51RC2) zwei serielle Speicher (EEPROM 24C08) angehängt. Nun finde ich aber keine Informationen zur Initalisierung bzw wie ich daruaf schreibe und lese, was ich unbedingt brauche. es wär echt super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet
mfg TKK


----------



## higret (21. Juni 2007)

Hi

auf dieser Seite gibts das Datenblatt zu dem EEPROM
http://www.futurlec.com/Memory/24C08.shtml

und angesteuert werden die über den I2C Bus, wie der im Atmel funktioniert, steht im Datenblatt zum µC

mfg


----------

